# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Sorensen Mandolins

## Bob Bronow

Has anyone played one of these? How does it sound and what do you think?

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Never played one. Spruce may know more.

----------


## Bob Bronow

I had the pleasure of spending some time with Steve Sorensen (luthier of Sorensen Mandolins) today. I was able to play a number of his completed mandolins as well as a prototype. They all had exceptional tone and bark. What I liked most was that, as a luthier, he truly understood my feelings about the instrument. He had a few mandolins in progress with a number of different tone woods and what was compelling was the fact that he knows the history of the wood he uses. 

I'm seriously considering working with him to create the perfect mandolin for me.

He graciously allowed me to snap a few pics of mandolins in progress to post.

----------


## Bob Bronow

I know this is an old thread but here's an update:

I'm glad Steve started building my mandolin before Ted Eschliman compared his 'Sprite' to Scott Tischnor's Nugget!

http://jazzmando.com/sorensen_sprite_mandolin.shtml

I remember playing that same mandolin. I was seriously considering going with a different tone wood for the top. But, after hearing the the crisp snap of the 'Sprite', I changed my mind and went with the Red Spruce for my 'Pacifica'. After playing my 'Pacifica' (in the white) last month, I knew I had made the right decision.

I seriously think that my MAS has been cured. But on the off chance that it isn't, maybe a 'Sprite' to go with the 'Pacifica'!  :Grin:

----------


## trevor

I have a Pacifica model on order from Steve. I know its going to look great and I expect it will sound great too. I will report back when I have it in my hands.

----------


## mandomamma

I got my new Sorensen mandolin, the Pacificia, at the end of Dec. 2011.  I was really happy to get it and am even happier now after playing it for 4 months!  The sound is mellowing out nicely.  The best thing about it is that the sound loudly resonates and cuts through in a jam.  The tone is nice and bright without being tinny, good bass, and it is easy to play.  I would describe the sound as "ringing like a bell", which is what I was looking for!  Beyond that, the craftsmanship is impeccable - really flawless!  It is a first rate instrument and under-priced in my opinion.  I have looked at a lot of luthier made instruments at music festivals, and this is my favorite!  I feel lucky.

----------


## Bob Bronow

Thought I'd post a little update here. 

I've had my Sorensen Pacifica "Mimi" for about 5 months. She sounded beautiful when I got her, full bottom end and bell-like highs. And, she keeps sounding better and better. Maybe I'm getting better because I want to play more!

Did anyone get a chance to play one at IBMA?

Here's a picture at the beach!

----------


## Lee Roy

I have recently gotten my own Sorensen.. All I can say is WOW.. It's a beast of a mandolin.. Plays amazing and feels great to hold.. Top notch mandolins!!!

Oh and one other thing.. I just about gave Steve a heart attack.. I texted him and said I had a problem with the mandolin. He called with great concern only to find out my problem is I can't put her down..lol.. She makes me wanna play alot more!!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Austin Koerner

I had the chance to play three of his mandolins last week. While they had different personalities, they shared some of the same tonal qualities. Each rang out clear and focused with lots of volume. What is super important to me is the set up. I'm very picky about how an instrument plays and I felt that I didn't need to get used to the mandolins. Usually it'll take me a while to warm up to how an instrument is set up but in this case they all had excellent string spacing, action and the necks felt great. Very clean work all around, from the finishes and outstanding woods.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Lee Roy

> I had the chance to play three of his mandolins last week. While they had different personalities, they shared some of the same tonal qualities. Each rang out clear and focused with lots of volume. What is super important to me is the set up. I'm very picky about how an instrument plays and I felt that I didn't need to get used to the mandolins. Usually it'll take me a while to warm up to how an instrument is set up but in this case they all had excellent string spacing, action and the necks felt great. Very clean work all around, from the finishes and outstanding woods.


I agree Austin!! Hard to find mandolins like these!! Such great axes!!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Lee Roy

I agree Austin!! Hard to find mandolins like these!! Such great axes!!

----------


## trevor

I sold my first from Steve a Pacifica to a regular customer who owns and has owned a lot of great mandolins. Here's what he says.

"Hi Trevor , the Sorensen arrived this evening, it's an all round beautiful mandolin.
The chop is powerful and the action is superb. I can see myself spending a lot of time with it."

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Justus True Waldron

Hey Lee - it was nice getting to pick with you and Harry for a few at the Sorensen booth, and congrats on the new mandolin! 

I played all of the mandolins there at the booth and liked the one Lee got the most, but I thought they all sounded exceptionally good and played very well. More then enough bass for my taste but very clear and powerful highs as well. Personally there were some things I would change about the look/design if I was ordering one, but again that's just a matter of opinion. I would estimate I tried about 30 different mandolins at IBMA between the convention hall, Gruhns, and various artists there I'd swap mandos with, and I'd easily place all of the Sorensens in the top 10 of the ones I tried in terms of sound and play-ability. I wish Steve great success with his mandolins, and based on what I saw and heard I believe he'll be seeing that.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Lee Roy

Hey Justus...

It was great to pick with ya!! See ya soon!

----------


## Bob Bronow

> I have recently gotten my own Sorensen.. All I can say is WOW.. It's a beast of a mandolin.. Plays amazing and feels great to hold.. Top notch mandolins!!!


Enjoy Lee! Steve makes a fine instrument!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## OldGus

What model and wood combination did Lee get?

----------


## Lee Roy

I got the F8 Floral.. Bearclaw Sitka Spruce top.. Beautiful one pc Quilted Red Maple back!!! Just an awesome pc of work!!

----------


## yankees1

Anyone play and compare a Sorensen with a northfield ?

----------


## Danny Clark

the Sorensen were great mandolins ,good sound,workmanship,playability
Danny

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## gerry barry

Bob, I recently bought the Pacifica from Trevor's shop in Brighton, England. Steve Sorensen informs me that the wood in mine is the sister wood of yours ( Does that make us brothers? ) and I must say it sounds remarkably like your Mimi, as I played along with you on that great Video you posted. Regards, Gerry Barry.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## randolin

Thanks to all the great players that stopped by our booth to play the new Sorensen Mandos. The response from everyone was very supportive and we appreciate all the feedback. We will be at several guitar shows and festivals this coming year and hope to see cafe members around the country as we try and spread the word

Randy Torno
Sorensen Mandolin & Guitar Co.

----------


## Bob Bronow

> Bob, I recently bought the Pacifica from Trevor's shop in Brighton, England. Steve Sorensen informs me that the wood in mine is the sister wood of yours ( Does that make us brothers? ) and I must say it sounds remarkably like your Mimi, as I played along with you on that great Video you posted. Regards, Gerry Barry.


That's awesome Barry! 

Yes your Pacifica is from the same piece of quilted maple. Here's how she started out:



I don't know how he did it, but Steve was able to listen to my description of the "sound" I was looking for and put it into the mandolin!

My only hope is that some day I'll become as good of a player my Pacifica is a mandolin!

Enjoy!

----------


## Lee Roy

Just gotta say.. My mando is a monster!!!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

An impromptu jam at the Sorensen table during IBMA 2012.  Sure was a fun week . . . with very little sleep.




Steve

----------


## Justus True Waldron

Hey there I am! I mega spaced out on that break... oh well, it was fun. Did the one of the fiddle tune we did come out at all? Thanks for posting!

----------


## Lee Roy

Gonna be playing my Sorensen this week on the 20th annual ICM awards here in NAshville at the Schermerhorn (AMAZING PLACE) when we open the show! Can't wait!!

----------

Clement Barrera-Ng

----------


## Steve Sorensen

It was a thrill beyond measure to have Doyle Lawson sit down for a while and check out some mandolins while we were at IBMA this year.  Kind of him to let me post a little tidbit --




Steve

----------


## Sam Bush Fan!

I got the opportunity to play a couple of these mandolins and meet Mr. Sorensen at IBMA this year. I have to say, I was _very_ impressed with the tone and build of these instruments! Obviously they caught my attention because they stood out in a sea of sunbursts. Steve asked if I would like to play them, so I gladly accepted. The tone was smooth and dark, yet still warm and punchy! The two I played were the Sprite two-point and the Ocean Burst Pacifica, as he calls it. They both had their own individual tone, but yet had a sound that seems to be characteristic of his instruments. The tone of the mandolins were a tone that I quite enjoy, and fit my playing well. I have to say, I think they look pretty sweet, too! Overall, I think they are a very good mandolin at a good price-point.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Caleb

> Hey there I am! I mega spaced out on that break... oh well, it was fun. Did the one of the fiddle tune we did come out at all? Thanks for posting!


Looked like some fine playing to me.

----------

OldSausage

----------


## matthewpustina

I picked up the Sorensen Sprite 2 point model about 3 weeks ago. In a word, WOW!

I hate to discuss aesthetics before sound, but this mando is a beauty. It has a stunning quilted maple back/sides, and a redwood top. 

I am really digging the warmth of the redwood sound, right out of the box. It has a nice chime to it up the neck, without sounding too bright. It's got plenty of volume, too.

My favorite part about this Sprite is its playability. I can't believe how easy it is to play, up and down the neck. It really plays like a dream - it almost feels like an electric guitar! The sound is great, and it is a stunning looking mandolin. The only complaint I have is that the pickguard (which is a beautiful black quilted maple pickguard) kind of got in the way for me, and was getting picked up in my K & K internal pickup. However, that was quickly remedied by taking it off. Kind of a shame, because it looked so nice.

I can tell that a lot of care, time, and testing went into this mandolin. The redwood top sounds a bit different than your regular old spruce, but gets a volume boost from the spruce tone bars. It's a really classy mandolin, and I am proud to own it. I'll be happy to show it off a Wintergrass this year, if anybody wants to check it out!

Matthew in Alaska

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A little St. Anne's Reel from IBMA 2012.  Not great sound quality . . . but a good time!




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Another fun tidbit from IBMA 2012.  Some amazing licks by Scott Gates --




Steve

----------

Bigtuna, 

hank, 

lgibjones

----------


## Lee Roy

Took this little picture while I was taking a break from picking' her!

----------


## Caleb

Very cool shot.  Love that unusual headstock shape.

----------


## Bob Bronow

Fine tuning a new batch of awesome! 



Check out the bridge on the bottom Sprite.

----------


## johnsules

I attended the IBMA in September and had the opportunity to try out some really great mandolins from Elderly, Gruhns, and other attendees. I was looking for an upgrade mandolin and tried out Gibsons, Northfields, Collings, Gilchrist, and many more that I can't remember. I couldn't believe the range of mandolins that I saw there.

I stopped by the Sorensen booth and Steve let me try out all of his mandolins. I could not believe the rich full tone on all of the strings from one end of the fretboard to the other. The workmanship was incredible. His F8 number 008 had a particular effect on me and wherever I went I could still hear the mandolin calling to me like a siren from greek mythology. I tried more mandolins over the next day and kept coming back to the Sorensen booth to look at number 008. I think that an ionic bond developed between the mandolin and me and I knew that I would have to buy it.

Over the last couple of months, I have never looked back. The F8 sounds better to me each time I pick her up. Number 008 continues to call to me everyday. I have to pick her up and play her when I get home from work and she has kept me up late at night with her sweet songs. When I jam with my friends, they are amazed by her good looks and full tone.

I am looking forward to taking her the the Top of Georgia Bluegrass Festival in a couple of weeks.

I really like the look of the Sprite that Steve is playing in the previous post. Cool looking bridge!  I can't wait to see what it looks like when it is finished.

----------


## shortymack

Beautiful but more importantly I bet they sound even better than they look. Im in So Cal too and would love to play one someday.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Got this cool shot of Gerry jamming on his Sorensen Pacifica with friends at a pub near his home in Scotland.  



Note the glass of juice -- an extreme sacrifice with so much on tap!

Steve

----------


## Lee Roy

Looking forward to being in the studio tomorrow (MONDAY November 12) and hear my Sorensen sing!!

----------


## Lee Roy

I'm excited to be going to LA on December 11th to pick out my second Sorensen.. In talking with Steve, we are gonna do something different on how I pick out my mando... We are gonna video me playing the 5 or 6 he has for me to try, then post em on mine and his FB pages and see what the people out there think on which I should take... Pretty cool way to incorporate the listeners out there..

----------


## Lee Roy

In LA to pick up my second Sorensen and Steve did not let me down!! I had a few to choose from as you can see but like all great instruments, she picked me  :Smile:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Great shot of Hot Dish playing the Bluegrass Ball in Alaska with Matthew on his Sorensen Sprite Two-Point.



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A little clip of Lee leading a Jam School class to the Banks of the Ohio during his recent visit to CA.  

The Sprite Two-Point he is playing was strung up about 4 hours before the jam but already was starting to behave quite nicely - 




Steve

----------

Bluejay

----------


## Skip Kelley

Great sounding mandolin! Great picking and Lee's singing is beautiful!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thanks, Skip!  It is so much fun working with Lee and Elaine and getting to know the brilliant young guys in _The Roys_ band.  

They are so focused on making new bluegrass music that has a positive impact and is inspirational! 

I can't wait to hear where their music (and the mandolins) go from here ! ! !

Steve

----------


## Lee Roy

Thanks Skip... It was a blast!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a quick video of Lee in the fun spot of checking out several new Sprite Two-Point mandolins.




All three had just gotten strings that morning.  The two without pick guards were still getting bridge adjustments up to the second this video was shot . . . talk about "Just-in-time" management!  Phew! 

The mandolin Lee chose had a Red Spruce top and a Quilted Red Maple back and sides.  Here's a shot of the back during finishing --



Steve

----------


## Sid Simpson

I had the pleasure of taking possession of a new Sorensen Sprite two pointer last week.  Mine has gold fittings, tortoiseshell binding, and a custom inlaid mermaid on the headstock.  Curly maple and Englemann Spruce top.  She went through the build process with Ted Eschliman's blue Sprite, and he inspired me to ask Steve to string her up with JazzMando JM-11 strings.  It was a great choice.

I know we are in the honeymoon period, but this mandolin is definitely a keeper.  That much was obvious from the first notes I played.  A clear, sweet tone and a lovely responsiveness.  Even my kids have commented on the beautiful sound.   

I have been thinking about the description of the Sprite on his web site - "This sweet baby is designed to play anything from Jamgrass to Jazzy Jethro."  He hit the mark with this one.  I was very pleased that my daughter surprised me on my birthday just before Christmas with the Jethro Burns Mandolin Book.  Guess there was a sign there somewhere, and I need to get busy.

I am enjoying it tremendously, and it plays like a dream.  There is a lovely tone even with my sloppy right hand, and when I focus on pulling tone out, wow!  Clear, rich, and mellow, with a sweet sustain.  A very expressive sound for single note playing that stays crisp and clear when playing chords. I have been playing good instruments from well-known and respected builders, but the Sorensen is in a different league altogether.  I am looking forward to seeing how the sound changes with time and developing familiarity and understanding of the instrument.  I am definitely being challenged to grow and improve as a player.

MAS successfully sated. I have been practicing "catch and release" with mandolins, but so far have been managing only the "catch" part. I think it's time to start the "release" phase with some of my other instruments.

Let me add my thanks to Steve along with the notes from other happy owners he has received here and on his web site.  If you are in the market for a custom instrument, don't overlook Sorensen Mandolins.  My experience has been absolutely first rate.

Oh, and did I mention she's drop-dead gorgeous?

Happy holidays to all, and may your new year be filled with music, love, and friendship.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Name that mystery player (who seemed to know a lot about building mandolins) who dropped by the Mando-Gathering at the Great 48 Jam in Bakersfield this past weekend . . .   :Cool: 



Here he is testing out a Sprite Two-Point mandola --which was just strung-up in the white for a progress-check the night before.

BTW - The response to this mandola was awesome.  Huge "Thanks!" all the players who risked splinters to check it out ! ! !   Really excited to be building many more in the coming months!

----------


## Eric Charles

I would name that mystery man, but it would sort of be cheating, as I was one of the guys in the room at the time.

I was the guy with the two webers.  Steve & Randy, I really enjoyed talking to you both about your mandolins and ideas on various mandolin technicalities.  I was also impressed by the sprites, as well as the mandola in the white.  Great sound, great playability and great design.  I wish you all the best.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thanks Eric!  Good to meet you.  Here is a little clip of the Sprite Two-Point mandola that we were checking out "in the white".  It had been strung-up for about 14 hours and had about 30 minutes total play time at this point in the Great 48 weekend --




Steve

----------


## sgarrity

I was lucky enough to be there for this gathering.  I had exchanged some messages with Steve since he lives relatively close to me and have been looking forward to being able to test drive some of his instruments.  First, I love his design aesthetic.  I'm definitely a traditionalist but it's quite refreshing that someone is willing to think outside of the A/F-style box and come up with something somewhat unique.  There is definitely a west coast flavor in his work.  Second, he's developed a nice tone relatively quickly.  The ones I played have a deep throaty bass with bell-like trebles that can cut in a jam.  I was pleasantly surprised just how versatile they were.  The ones I played could easily be used in any setting needing a mandolin and you'll look sleek and modern in the process!  

The build quality was also quite nice.  They aren't on the same level as many of the CNC-assisted builds, but they have a handmade, organic quality that I really enjoyed.  I find that one mistake many newer builders make is the neck shape.  Steve has absolutely nailed it.  These had a nice feel in the hand, fast up and down the neck, slim enough to be comfortable to most any picker.  The art deco inlay was also a real eye catcher.  

I've owned or played many examples of excellent mandolins.  Steve is the first "new" builder that has made me start seriously thinking about buying one.  YMMV, No financial interest, etc, etc.........but I do like 'em!!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Cool to finally meet Shaun in person!  Here's a little clip of him laying down a little Monroe while checking out a new Sprite Two-Point at the Bakersfield Great 48 Jam --




Steve

----------


## Lee Roy

Here's a picture of both my Sorensen Mandolins in my home studio... Can't wait to lay the law down on this new cd with these incredible ladies!!!

----------


## Lee Roy

Here's another shot of the killer mando & awesome headstock of my F8

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen



----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, that is one awesome looking Sprite!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## swinginmandolins

I agree! Great color!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Love this shot taken by Lee from _The Roys'_ studio -



Steve

----------


## shortymack

TMS' review of a Sprite.

----------


## Danny Clark

i sold the Sorensen Sprite i had ,they are top notch mandolins, very immpressive builder,although early in his career ,he has already got down some things i have seen other builders take years to get right,
neck angle,neck profile etc...

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## swinginmandolins

A dream mandolin for me.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Adam Steffey takes a few moments to check out a Sprite Two-Point --




Steve

----------


## yankees1

> Adam Steffey takes a few moments to check out a Sprite Two-Point --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


  Sounds great! But----------- If I buy a Sorensen , will it sound as great when I play it ?  :Smile:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Yankee,

Funny that you ask that -- I thought the same thing when I found this video from IBMA on my iPhone -- because the _Sprite_ that Adam played in that video has become my "everyday mandolin"  . . . and while it sure helps get the best out of me, I've got a long row to hoe to get to that kind of picking! 

I do know that a comfortable, well set-up mandolin with great tone will help both me and you to become a better players.  As Doyle Lawson said about this same instrument as I marveled at his easy, fluid style, "I like it when I can let the mandolin do the hard work for me."

After playing for quite some time and wandering into a passel of old fiddle tunes, Doyle looked at the _Sprite_ and said, "I don't think I've played that song since I was a kid. . . "  Ironically, his son Robert said almost same thing after breaking out some early 1970s *Yes* prog rock on _The Californian_ arch-top guitar a few hours later in the day.

More and more, I believe that the right mandolin will coax more music from you.  And I guess that's why my ultimate goal has become making instruments that are easy to play and hard to put away.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Sprite Two-Point Mandola mash-up --



Ready to get to work!

Steve

----------


## sgarrity

That is a thing of beauty!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Lee Roy

Pickin on my Sorensen Mandolin Sprite 2 point!!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

That mandolin sounds great. Probably got a lot to do with the great pickin'. 
Tight band and a great lead-vocal BG voice you've got there. 
Just tell your videographer to stay off of that banjo till it's his turn!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

It chops like its Cremona Brown . . .

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Nice shot of Lee Roy working with his F8 this past week in Florida. 



Steve

----------


## Lee Roy



----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Bob's well-traveled Pacfica Mandolin, _Mimi_, puts golfing in the desert in proper perspective.



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Another Sprite Two-Point mandola out for a test drive "in the white" this morning.  



Yep, we're ready to start finishing on this sweet baby . . . its got a booming rich voice and really even response all over the neck.

Steve

----------


## UoftheBlues

I am the luck owner of the Sorensen Sprite that Danny has for sale.  These beauty has the wonderful feel of an old instrument with is great varnish finish and light weight construction.  It is a very lively mandolin and plays great with a big full woody sound.  Clear strong note all over the neck that just sing out.  With the big woody tone it has a powerful chop and really shines in a jam.   I named mine "Dusty Road".  :Smile:

----------


## UoftheBlues

Congrats on the article on Mandolin Mag website, Steve.  It is a great write up.  I really liked to way you described the sound you are going for in your mandolins.  

My wife had a comment today as I was playing that I think you will like.  I was playing around in G and slid up and ended with a solid high G and she said "wow, that sounds like a piano".  That is a cool comment when you are playing a small mandolin.  :Smile:  I keep saying this but the highs are getting more and more clean and sweet sounding, much like you described in the article.  Great stuff.  :Smile:

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

> Adam Steffey takes a few moments to check out a Sprite Two-Point --


I think the link broke.  Here is the fixed link for that posting -- 




What a joy to watch a mandolin-loving hero explore a new instrument!

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Really pleased with the 16-1/2" scale length on the Sprite Two-Point mandolas.  Got to admit, mandolins feel quite petite and delicate compared to these growlin' big babes!



Steve

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Very nice Steve.  I guess this one is heading to Dennis in AZ? I was really intrigued when I saw it on his website, and glad to see more pictures of it.  Just wonderful looking (and no doubt sounding) instrument.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

The mashup "poster" has a couple of shots of the past three mandolas.  

Here are a few more shots of the one that I sent to Dennis --

  

 

Steve

----------


## terzinator

I gotta say, my MAS is seriously brewing. It had been on hiatus for a couple of years, but after seeing these two-points, Lordy.

Question: haven't seen any pics of a strap attached to one of these Sprites... do you usually attach a button to the upper horn? Or are folks tying a strap to the heel, like on my Collings MT, below?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Chris,

Here's what we did for Ted's BlueBurst --



I believe Lee Roy is using your approach on his Sprite mandolin but has the strap button installed in the upper point on his Sprite mandola.

Steve

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Wow, it took me a few seconds to find it. :-)

----------


## terzinator

Thanks, Steve.  

See those three guitars in my sig? I'd need to sell 'em all to get a Sprite! (But it's a tempting thought!)

Just gotta keep saving. Those Sprites are the most gorgeous two-points I've ever seen.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Very happy with my strap button set up. Out of site, and weight of the instrument balances nicely!

----------

Steve-o

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Lee Roy posted this shot from backstage last night -- his Sprite Two-Point mandola waiting for her maiden voyage in their show.



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's Adam at The Mandolin Store on a Sprite Two-Point mandola --




My goal with these mandolas is to have balance and clarity in tone from Low C on up the neck - full and powerful, not flabby.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Sprite goes Steep.



It is always interesting to see where a new instrument takes players.  In this case, Mike drifted off into some traditional Italian mandolin tunes that he had been learning while getting deeper into his family's musical heritage.  Really cool.

Steve

----------

Bigtuna, 

John Eischen

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I had the opportunity to meet Steve and play a few of his mandolins at Topanga.  I am mightily impressed with them.  The tone, volume, quality of build, fit and finish... Steve's got them all in spades.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Good times at Topanga Banjo and Fiddle.  Nice to finally meet Eddie in person!

Shaun was willing to pass me his Gil and spend a little time with a Sprite . . . which was double fun for me!  At one point we had 4 Sorensens in action.  Here's a shot of 3 out of 4 with Shaun, Bob and Randy.



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Fun to see Lee Roy popping up all over the pace with his *Sprite Two-Point* and *F8* mandolins --

 

 

The number of miles these hard-working bluegrass bands rack-up running from show to show is simply amazing to me!

Steve

----------

Lee Roy

----------


## Steve Sorensen

The owner of this Sprite Two-Point is generously letting me bring it to Huck Finn for a little sharing time --

 

 

I got to play it tonight for a couple of hours and it is a little trouble-maker of the best sort.

We'll be hanging out at the BASC booth.  If you are in the area, hope you can come by and lay down a lick or two.

Steve

----------


## Lee Roy

We have been puttin on the miles and to no surprise to me, my mandolins are right there going strong!!! Road tough!!

----------


## eadg145

Ted, what's the story behind the "JH" (JM?) inlay in the fret marker?  And is that what EVO frets look like up close?  I haven't yet seen them live.

Man, Steve, there's so much beauty just in that partial photo!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

EADG145,

JM - JazzMando

Yes, those are the Jescar EVO gold medium frets - love the way the look, love the way they feel, love the way they last.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here a couple of nice acoustic versions of *The Roys* new songs that give a fairly good idea of what Lee's Sorensen _F8_ and _Sprite Two-Point_ mandolins sound like live --







Steve

----------

Lee Roy

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Just sent this lovely little Sorensen F8 out into the world --

      

Hope she writes home now and again . . .

Steve

----------


## Perry Babasin

Beautiful! That wood and finish are beautiful... Did they have a mandolin building class at Cal Arts? I wanted to go there but ended up at Cal State Northridge. Ha,ha,ha. Seriously your work is awesome and the best part is they not only look great, they sound great! Cheers!

----------


## DataNick

Looks Great Steve!

Bet it sounds awesome as well!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

"If you could pick a Sorensen F8, would ya?"

 

Steve

----------


## UoftheBlues

I thought I would share a story about my Sorensen Sprite and hard times.  Department closing caused my wife to loose her job and put us in a tough spot.  I am a guitar teacher and in this economy I don't make enough to pay the bills. I had decided to sell my Sorensen Sprite to help out.  I talked to Steve, who is always great to work with, and let him know I was going to have to sell my Sprite.  He was very helpful in determining a fair price and was there with some kind words and well wishes.  So I listed the Sprite on the cafe.  I was trying to play the Sprite less while it was on the block. Every time I would play it I would think, this is the most responsive and expressive mandolin I have played. One of those instruments that puts a smile on your face.  So after a short time I pulled my ad.  I am glad it didn't sell as I truly enjoy this mandolin.  Times are tough but will get better and we are getting by.  I am glad I am able to keep the music of my Sorensen mandolin going.  :Smile:

----------

Galileo, 

robert.najlis, 

Sid Simpson, 

Steve Sorensen

----------


## eadg145

Y'know, it hurt a little to see that ad, since I knew you couldn't have had it very long.  I'm really happy you are finding a way to get by and keep the Sprite.  Things will get better.  Good luck to you!

----------


## robert.najlis

glad to hear you were able to keep the mando and keep the music going.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

This little clip is _from Huck Finn Jubilee_ 2013.  Jeff Rose, from the great new bluegrass band *Detour*, checks out a Sorensen Pacifica.  A lot of interesting backup ideas here as he chops along with *Della Rae* in the background.




Steve

----------


## terzinator

nice thwackin and choppin and chunkin and skritchin!

sounds good, fo sho

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Steve, you comin' on down to Summergrass?  You got one of them F8's or an SXS to demo?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Eddie,

No Summergrass for Sorensen.  Too busy choppin' and whittlin'!  

It is the dawning of the age of Pacifica! 

 

Lots of building to do!

Steve

----------

Steve-o

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Summer School class of 2013.



We spent a wonderful summer together, and then they moved on.

Steve

----------


## John Eischen

*Beautiful!!!
Is that the SXS in the upper left?*

----------


## terzinator

They're all gorgeous, but those Sprites... Man, they do something to me. Just perfect.

----------


## randolin

Here are the first images of the brand new Sorensen SXS Mandolin.
Redwood Top...

----------

John Eischen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here is a littler clearer view of the new kid --



Steve

----------


## trevor

I just received this fantastic Pacifica from Steve. Apart from looking amazing its one of the best sounding mandolins I've ever heard.

Here's my website description. "The sound is truly awesome. It is one of the loudest mandolins I've ever heard with a very powerful chop. This great volume comes with richness, depth, warmth and subtlety and an equally good response to a light touch. From bluegrass to folk, and classical this beauty can do it all. If I didn't have too many at home I would be taking it to join my collection."

----------

Lee Roy

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Some glam shots of recent Sorensen grads --

----------

DataNick

----------


## Steve Sorensen

. . . and the new kid --

   

  

Steve

----------

DataNick, 

Lee Roy

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Starting to pack for IBMA in Raleigh next week.  Hope you can come by Booth 105 and lay a pick on this lot  --











I think Lee Roy will be dropping by with his Sprite Two-Point mandola and F8 mandolin Thursday afternoon and Friday morning.  I'll grab a few chairs so we can get a jam going.

Randy Torno, I know will be jamming 'til all hours of the morning with the new SXS mandolin . . . look for us around the CBA Suite!

Looking forward to lots of music-making and very little sleep.

Steve

----------

Lee Roy

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Great new video from The Mandolin Store with Adam talking about and playing a Sorensen F8.  




Steve

----------

cayuga red

----------


## terzinator

Steve, do you have a really nice, artsy shot of a Sprite? I want to put it on my iPhone's lock screen!  :Grin:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Sure had a great time at our "Little Booth that Could" at IBMA.  Raleigh did a magnificent job hosting, and the jamming EVERYWHERE was hotter than ever.  Man, there are a lot of amazing young (and not so young) mandolin players out there ! ! ! 


The Place - A bright ray of sunshine slipped through the narrow conference hall windows to highlight our little booth just as the last day ended!  My sentiments exactly!

 
The Players - Wow ! ! !  That's the legendary Al Hawkes on the right!

Many thanks to everyone who came by to check out the Sorensen instruments . . . and then kept pickin' until all hours of the morning!  

Guess that's how you squeeze six days of mandolin fun in three days!  :Mandosmiley: 

Steve

----------

cayuga red

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a fun bit of video from IBMA 2013.  Emory Lester was kind enough to check out the new *SXS* mandolin.  Along the way, Daniel Patrick (Banjo player with *The Roys)* jumps on Lee Roy's *F8* mandolin in for an impromptu jam.




Amazing!

Steve

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Steve Sorensen

This guys are all coming to the MandoTasting-West --

 

 

The Party Crashers -
 

Steve

----------


## OldSausage

Ooh, nice banjo!

----------


## DataNick

Steve,

Does that banjo have "railroad spikes"?

If so, then I won't have to bring mine...LMK...

Nick

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Nick, One spike for A.  That's the banjo I built in college . . . more of a relic than anything else.

Steve

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I'll bring a tenor banjo - a real mando killer...

----------


## DataNick

> Nick, One spike for A.  That's the banjo I built in college . . . more of a relic than anything else.
> 
> Steve


OK, Thanks!

I'll bring mine to accomodate all the players...

----------


## Lee Roy

Chris.

Steve is right.. I an currently using a leather string through the gap between the body and the neck however I may place a strap button on the top point as Steve mentioned I am doing with my Mandola.. Hope this help and keep picking'  :Smile:

----------


## Lee Roy

> I gotta say, my MAS is seriously brewing. It had been on hiatus for a couple of years, but after seeing these two-points, Lordy.
> 
> Question: haven't seen any pics of a strap attached to one of these Sprites... do you usually attach a button to the upper horn? Or are folks tying a strap to the heel, like on my Collings MT, below?


Chris.

Steve is right.. I an currently using a leather string through the gap between the body and the neck however I may place a strap button on the top point as Steve mentioned I am doing with my Mandola.. Hope this help and keep picking'

----------


## Mandolindian

Wanted to post a review of my new Sorensen F8 that I've had for about a month now. I first met Steve almost a year ago when I wanted a Blue Mandolin and had fallen in love with his Pacifica design. After playing the Ocean Burst Pacifica he had at his shop I was blown away and we planned the build (soon to be finished). The one thing I really liked about Steve was his outside the box thinking and his mandolins reflect this.
  So since the beginning of 2013 I've been lucky enough to play all the Sorensen models except for his Flagship F8 model and all have been amazing instruments and so when he finished this F8 over the summer I loved the wood on it and kept track of where it went and when I had the opportunity to buy it I jumped on it!
  So this is Sorensen #28 finished this last summer and man what an amazing instrument! I was already familiar with the feel of it and when I took it out of the case it was like putting on your favorite pair of jeans. These mandolins brand new feel and sound like they've already have age on them.This F8 already was displaying woody hollow tones on the low end and bell tones on the high end. It was amazingly balanced and very responsive to pick attack. Every note screams out as high on the neck as you care to go!
  I was joking to Steve one day that his mandolins transcend space and time because when you think you've only been playing for 20min it's really been 2hrs! This F8 is very hard to put back in the case because it makes you want to play it and play it well! 
  Let me tell you that Steve's attention to detail is top notch. Fit,finish,and feel are truly amazing and his inlay work will blow your mind!.....but if you pick up a Sorensen and play it you will be hooked too!

----------

Perry Babasin, 

Steve-o

----------


## John Eischen

Beautiful!

----------


## Perry Babasin

Beautiful wood and finish!!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here is the most recent review from JazzMando.com --

http://jazzmando.com/steve_sorensen_sxs_mandolin.shtml



Steve

----------

DataNick, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Mandolindian

My Sorensen Pacifica "The Blue" coming together.

----------

Jim, 

Steve-o

----------


## Don Grieser

I like the zen quality of that fretboard inlay. Very nice.

----------


## sgarrity

That may be the coolest fretboard I've ever seen.  It's getting harder and harder for me to resist a Sorensen.

----------

Galileo, 

William Smith

----------


## Mike Bunting

> That may be the coolest fretboard I've ever seen.  It's getting harder and harder for me to resist a Sorensen.


Control yourself. :Smile:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Countin' the days...  I take it that one's Joe's?

----------


## Mandolindian

Yes it is Eddie......the wait is killin' me too!

----------


## CSIMelissa

Amazing! You are lucky to have an instrument like that!

----------


## Mandolindian

All the big pieces are together.

----------


## tburcham

Congrats mandolindian!  I wanted that mandolin bad.  Got to be one of the most beautiful flamed maple I've even seen on the back, sides, and neck.  I love the look of the F-8...enjoy!

----------


## Mandolindian

"The Blue" in the white.

----------

Steve-o

----------


## Skip Kelley

Mandolindian, that is one sweet looking mandolin!!!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## testore

The one I played last week was an excellent playing mandolin! It had a very personal tone that was very pleasing. And that, IMO, is why you buy from a small builder. There is a commonality to ones tone that they produce. It's a great thing to experience in your own work and in someone else's. Hope to play more soon.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Waiting... Waiting... Waiting...

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Ah-ha!

----------


## Mandolindian

Very nice Eddie and great inlays!....what's the finish gonna be?

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I'm not 100% sure...

----------


## John Eischen

Nice!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Cool to see Lee Roy toting his Sprite Two-Point mandolin on the cover of *Bluegrass Unlimited* magazine!



Steve

----------


## Lee Roy

So about 6 months or so ago, I asked my mando building buddy Steve to build me a Mandocello...  I would get these in the making snap shots of what he was building me... Well this is the end result (without finish) and I have to say what a vision Steve has!!! I cannot wait... We start recording our next cd in about a month and I really hope to have it so I can play it on the cd!!! Never was and never will be a question on his ability to think up then create!!

----------

Scot Thayer

----------


## Eric F.

Yowser. That is one gorgeous instrument.

----------


## Mandolindian

Getting some color on my custom Pacifica. Deep Blue Ocean Burst.

----------


## Skip Kelley

> Getting some color on my custom Pacifica. Deep Blue Ocean Burst.


That's my favorite burst that Steve does! Awesome!

----------


## Mandolindian

.....and the top

----------

Steve-o

----------


## Skip Kelley

I love that burst!!!

----------


## Lee Roy

Got to play my Sorensen S8 on the grandest stage of em all when it comes to Country & Bluegrass... The Grand Ole Opry House.. She sure did sing  :Smile:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Color coming into my Pacifica...

----------


## DataNick

> Color coming into my Pacifica...


Lookin good Eddie; can't wait to hear it!

Hey, what size frets did Steve put on for you?  They look nice and sturdy!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Nick, they're Gold - 43 mm Jescar EVO

----------


## dreadhead

There's a Sorenson two point Sprite that has been up for sale for several months here in France & it's come down to 2600€/$3565. Is that pretty reasonable for a used Sorenson? I was very tempted & made an offer that was rejected unfortunately.

----------


## Ronny

Yes, I saw her at LeBonCoin... She's very attractive (I love 2 points !)... Too expensive for me, so bad !!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

> There's a Sorenson two point Sprite that has been up for sale for several months here in France & it's come down to 2600€/$3565. Is that pretty reasonable for a used Sorenson? I was very tempted & made an offer that was rejected unfortunately.


Compared to the price of a new one plus wait time plus shipping plus import duty plus international shipping hassle and customs...  I'd say that's a good price for a Sprite in Europe.

----------


## dreadhead

> Compared to the price of a new one plus wait time plus shipping plus import duty plus international shipping hassle and customs...  I'd say that's a good price for a Sprite in Europe.


I just realized that I spelled Sorensen wrong....my bad. I thought that the price was reasonable, but it was 600€ over my budget.  here is the link:
http://www.leboncoin.fr/instruments_...28.htm?ca=12_s

It's listed at 2700€ on this site, but elsewhere it is listed at 2600€. If the owner put an ad here on the Cafe, I bet it would sell pretty quickly, but he may not be willing to ship the instrument.

----------


## Mandolindian

A quartet of Sorensen Mandolins getting varnish.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

THIS is why I love good old-fashioned French Polishing with Shellac versus spraying some toxic brew --


  

Steve

----------

billhay4, 

DataNick

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Wow, just wow Steve! Sign me up for a whole family!!! (Maybe someday!)

----------


## Mandolindian

My new custom Sorensen Pacifica. When I first saw Steve Sorensen's Pacifica I knew I had to have one. So a year ago Steve and I got 
Together and planned a Maui inspired build (my wife and I spend a lot of time there) and he nailed it!!! What a piece of art that plays and sounds as awesome as it looks. I've named her "Jaws" after the famous wave break on Maui's North Shore of Piahi. Steve is amazing to work with and his mandolins are amazing as well!

----------

DataNick, 

Eddie Sheehy, 

Ken Olmstead, 

Steve-o

----------


## Skip Kelley

Wow, that's awesome! Congratulations!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a little video from backstage with Lee Roy and Co. with a *Big Hammer* mandocello, *Sprite Two-Point* mandola and *F8* mandolin. 

I'm always amazed by how bluegrassers can grab any pretty much any of the instruments and drop into a jam.  None of these guys are on their "regular" instrument and Lee had noodled around on the mandocello for about 28 seconds before I started recording -- 


.

This was recorded with a Nikon Coolpix and Sony cellphone on the fly . . .

Steve

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> My new custom Sorensen Pacifica. When I first saw Steve Sorensen's Pacifica I knew I had to have one. So a year ago Steve and I got 
> Together and planned a Maui inspired build (my wife and I spend a lot of time there) and he nailed it!!! What a piece of art that plays and sounds as awesome as it looks. I've named her "Jaws" after the famous wave break on Maui's North Shore of Piahi. Steve is amazing to work with and his mandolins are amazing as well!


One of my all time favorite visual experiences! I want just like it but with a decorative nod to Alaska....

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a quick little bit of video that Randy Jones from *The Lonesome River Band* shot while getting acquainted with his Sprite Two-Point -- 




Video was shot out on the back porch with his cell phone on a windy afternoon, but he cuts through all that just fine.  

Both *LRB* and *The Roys* are working on new CDs over the next couple of weeks.  Can't wait to hear what both Randy and Lee cook up with these mandolins!  

Steve  :Mandosmiley:  :Popcorn:

----------

chasray, 

DataNick, 

Scot Thayer

----------


## Steve Sorensen

. . . and here is a recording Randy did yesterday in his recording studio.




Dang!  I wish that I could play like that ! ! ! 

Steve

----------

John Eischen, 

Ken Olmstead, 

mandolinlee, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Scot Thayer

----------


## mandolinlee

Steve -

Nice sounding mandolin/guitar duet.

Thanks,
Lee

----------


## Mandolindian



----------

Eddie Sheehy, 

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Mandolindian



----------


## Mandolindian



----------


## trevor

Here's my latest Pacifica from Steve.

----------

Eddie Sheehy, 

Mandolindian, 

Russ Donahue, 

Steve-o

----------


## Pitch Slap

Woah these are beautiful! The photos and the instruments!

----------


## Lee Roy

We are in the studio finishing up our new cd and I just have to say it's been really easy recording my Sorensen Mandolin and Mandolcello... The tones they're sending to the mice are amazing... Mics are very easy to place when recording with these beauties!!! Can't wait for everyone to hear it all mixed!!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Ready for the show!



The _Pacifica_ mandolin that Chris Davis is playing with _Diamond Rio_ this summer looks like it has muscled it's way into the guitar rack just fine!

Steve

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Eddie sent me this amazing shot of his Pacifica -- 



Steve

----------


## Alan Lackey

> We are in the studio finishing up our new cd and I just have to say it's been really easy recording my Sorensen Mandolin and Mandolcello... The tones they're sending to the mice are amazing... Mics are very easy to place when recording with these beauties!!! Can't wait for everyone to hear it all mixed!!


Though its not new, I absolutely love the mando lead in on New Day Dawning!  What a great song.

----------


## Alan Lackey

> Though its not new, I absolutely love the mando lead in on New Day Dawning!  What a great song.


Lee Roy...I meant to reference that the song is not new...not your lead in riff....oh man I reread that and didn't like the way it sounded.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a sweet little clip of *Tico Tico (no Fuba)* recorded by Matthew Pustina on his Sprite Two-Point mandolin -- 

http://https://soundcloud.com/matthewpustina/tico-tico

Matthew's Anchorage, AK band *Hot Dish* --



Steve

----------


## Skip Kelley

> Eddie sent me this amazing shot of his Pacifica -- 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


That is one beautiful back!!

----------

Eddie Sheehy, 

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I just came across this great shot of my most-senior custom build client -- 



Bob's family insisted on helping him with the purchase of this custom Sprite Two-Point for his 84th birthday.  He takes weekly lessons and says the easy playability and sleek style of his red-hot Sprite make him excited to play every day.

Looks like Bob has found his Fountain of Youth!



Steve

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

That's one happy picker!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a nice little sampler of Lee Roy's F8 (Along with some fine singing by sister Elaine and playing by the rest of the band!) --




I might be a little biased, but I really like the rich tone Lee delivers on the intro and coda.  

Steve

----------

DataNick

----------


## Mandolindian

A couple of pics of my Sorensen F8 and Sorensen Pacifica Custom.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Mandolindian

Ok one more!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here is a nice clean sample of Randy Jones *(Lonesome River Band*) playing _Southern Flavor_ on a Sprite Two-Point mandolin which is about a year-and-a-half old.  

I think this video gives a really good sampling of the tone targets I'm shooting for with the voicing on typical Red Spruce/Curly Maple Sprites --




I posted this video previously, but thought it makes a good introduction "Sorensen tone" for this discussion.  

To get right to the heart of the matter, in general, the two most well-known mandolins which repeatedly catch my ear and stand as my goals for "modern bluegrass" voicing and response are Tim O'Brien and Drew Emmett's Nuggets.

Steve

----------

DataNick, 

Jonathan James

----------


## Bob Bronow

Thought I'd post this here. Steve Sorensen's stooping to new lows!

http://jazzmando.com/new/archives/002339.shtml

When Mimi grows up, she wants to be big like this!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

We'll be bringing 8 different mandolins, including this fun "Junkyard Dog" Sprite Two-Point in old reclaimed curly Redwood and spalted curly maple to IBMA 2014 in Raleigh.  

Hope you can come by and pick 'em all ! ! !

 

 

Steve

----------


## Grommet

Oh so pretty! Gotta love that curly redwood.

Scott

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## carlos dantana

Gerry, Dan from Cork here. I'm looking forward to seeing that Pacifica.  Call me please

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, love the looks of the "Junkyard Dog"!

----------


## Charles E.

I stopped by Steve's booth at the IBMA this morning and got a chance to play a couple of his mandolins. You really have to see these in person, they are really nice. I also like Steve's building style, not just another F-5 copy.

----------


## testore

It's nice a different. I saw a few earlier this year. Steve's a really good guy too. I teased him about his scrolls not swelling like a "normal" F model. I had never met him and realized after it left my mouth that he may take offense. I was a little worried that I had just stepped in it. But we had a good laugh and I was relieved that he knew I was only joking and my words about how much I liked his stuff was honest. They played great and had a unique tone. Two thumbs up!

----------


## Mike Arakelian

+1 on what Charles E said above.  Steve's mandolins are really beautiful, easy to play, and just sound fantastic.  He's a really nice guy to boot...I had to tease him about his leaving wood in his wife's stove.  We had a good laugh.   :Whistling:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A lot of fine picking at the little Sorensen Mandolin & Guitar IBMA booth this year!  There were a few times we were even able to drown out the Deering banjo booth next door! 

  

  

 

Many thanks to everybody who stopped by to hang out and make some music ! ! ! 

Steve

----------


## LeonC

Got a chance to try a few at IBMA, very nice instruments indeed!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A bit of video from Nate Burie (*The Burie Family Band*) on his new Pacifica mandolin --




Nate and I discussed a custom build at IBMA 2013 and he picked up the mandolin at IBMA 2014.  The pace of his growth as a player in that year is simply phenomenal.  

I can't wait to hear where this pair progresses to over the next few years! 

 :Mandosmiley: 

Steve

----------

Denman John, 

Northwest Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

If you want to hear some really great use of Sorensen mandolins, take a listen to the new Christmas CD from *The Roys*.

In addition to the tremendous harmonies between Lee and his sister Elaine, Lee's mandola, mandolin and mandocello work on this set of recordings is really delightful -- and a very good sampling of the voices I'm working to add to the mix.



Steve

----------


## Grommet

Steven-

Just have to say how much I enjoyed playing the new Sprite at TMS last Thursday. It is truly a gorgeous mandolin with excellent playability and a wonderful, rich tone. I had been wanting to try one for a good spell now. That particular two-point shape is a favorite of mine! Is that one among the newer B model Sprites?

Scott

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Scott,

Thanks!  The Sprite(s) which most recently went to *The Mandolin Store* are the original Sprite set-up but have "Wedgewood Baked" tops and backs which, I believe,  adds to the warmth and responsiveness.

Here are front and back shots of the two I'm describing --

 

Steve

----------


## Grommet

Thanks Steve, that is a lovely pair. 

Scott

----------


## terzinator

There should be a GROUP for fans of Sorensen Mandolins. 

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/group.php

Can just anyone set that kinda thing up?

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Follow your own link and click the CREATE button...

----------


## terzinator

> Follow your own link and click the CREATE button...


Yah, I know I can do it, but just wondered if I was the guy to do it!

EDIT: done.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/group.php?groupid=293

----------


## Nashville

The more I see photos of these Sorensen mandolins, the more I wanna get my hands on one. They look gorgeous.

----------


## terzinator

> The more I see photos of these Sorensen mandolins, the more I wanna get my hands on one.


Join the club.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Nice bit of video from Dennis at *The Mandolin Store* of a Sprite Two-Point - 




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I'm really impressed and pleased by the way Lee Roy wove together layers of tracks with his Sorensen *F8* mandolin, *Sprite Two-Point* mandola and *Big Hammer* mandocello on the title track from _The Roys_' new CD, *The View* --




AND also on this new track from their Christmas CD --




Since our first introduction, when the guys in his band dragged him over to see the _Ocean Burst_ *Pacifica* at our little back table at IBMA, working with Lee these past several years has been a lot of good fun, that's for sure.

Steve

----------


## trevor

I just received this stunning Sprite from Steve.

----------


## terzinator

Gorgeous. What tailpiece is that?

----------


## trevor

Its a James.

----------


## terzinator

> Its a James.


a very cool james. love the deco look.

looks like Brentrup has used them, too, on his two-point stealths. Yum.

link to a pic of a stealth, so as not to distract from Steve's awesome mandolins!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Chris, 

You can throw Hans' name in the mix anytime ! ! !  His artful design is a major inspiration!  

Steve

While we're talking Sprite Two-Points, here's a really nice video of multi-instrumentalist Liam Purcell on a new mandolin --




Steve

----------

atbuckner21, 

Kowboy

----------


## atbuckner21

Steve,
Thanks for making such beautiful works of playable art.  :Smile:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

"Looks like you need Mo' Big Hammer."

----------


## terzinator

Octave, Steve?

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

That be a mandocello...

----------


## Steve Sorensen

As usual, Eddie is correct.  However . . . I'm currently working on an octave to add a little more bass fire-power to the line-up.  

Steve

----------


## Mark Christensen

Hi Steve,
              Still curious about the Sprite "B", any clips, vids or other info yet?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Mark,
Not yet.  Working on it!
Steve

----------


## Terry Sebastian

I think Ive looked at every picture, and watched every video, of every Sorensen, I can find on the 'net. Just gotta play the waiting game...

----------


## terzinator

> I think Ive looked at every picture, and watched every video, of every Sorensen, I can find on the 'net. Just gotta play the waiting game...


I did the same thing.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Cookin' up a bunch of new eight-stringed things in the Sorensen MandoLab!



Steve

----------


## trevor

Battastik!

----------


## terzinator



----------


## Young

Yes!!!  I have one of his F8 mandolins. It also has a pickup installed and I couldn't be more satisfied with this mandolin. I had it made by Steve Sorenson. Steve sent me pics of this beauty every step of the way. Now I use it in two mandolin orchestras and continue to enjoy it. I highly recommend this mandolin builder.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Love building these sweet babies and then watching them fly out in the big world --

  

  

Steve

----------

hank, 

Ron McMillan, 

Terry Sebastian

----------


## Michael Bridges

You're a cruel, cruel man, Mr. Sorenson! Everytime you post a picture of another Sprite, I hear my bank account weeping. That one is especially lovely!

----------


## trevor

Sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind.

----------


## OldGus

> Love building these sweet babies and then watching them fly out in the big world --


 It's a beauty!

----------


## terzinator

You know that I'm subscribed to this thread? 

You must know that by now.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Just keeping you in the fight frame of mind, Chris.
Steve

----------


## terzinator

yep, baby-blue terrycloth is my absolute favorite backdrop.

Stumbled upon Bob Bronow's build thread. Love the binding on that one.

----------

darylcrisp, 

Steve Sorensen, 

Terry Sebastian

----------


## Terry Sebastian

That tortoise binding is the bees knees.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## terzinator

Finally got to try a Sprite! 

Was in Phoenix this past weekend, and The Mandolin Store had a single Sprite in stock. I played it for probably two hours. (Tried a bunch of others, too, including a few very nice Webers, Collings, Gibsons and Pavas.

The two best mandolins, to my hands and ears, were a blonde Pava and the Sprite. 

But I could not put down that Sprite. I've never played a mandolin that was so easy to make sound good. My Collings MT is an easy-playing mandolin, but I simply could not get a bad note out of the Sprite. Specifically, every note rang loud and clear and buzz-free with a minimum of string pressure. 

Really lame pic of me with the Sprite at the Mandolin Store. I tried to look "discriminating" but I think I just look constipated.

----------


## pheffernan

> But I could not put down that Sprite. I've never played a mandolin that was so easy to make sound good


Is that the used Sprite TMS has marked down to $2849: http://www.themandolinstore.com/scri...dproduct=9566? Why, that's a savings of over $1400 off the price of a new one: http://www.sorensenstrings.com/available-now/4555720690. An opportunity like that doesn't come up every day. It'd be almost foolish not to buy that mandolin.  :Wink:

----------


## terzinator

I believe that is the one. 

Fixed the link; the "?" at the end was making it crap out.

http://www.themandolinstore.com/scri...idproduct=9566

Yeah, I agree, that's an outstanding price. Fools who fail to rush in will be pitied!

----------


## terzinator

> Is that the used Sprite TMS has marked down to $2849: http://www.themandolinstore.com/scri...idproduct=9566 Why, that's a savings of over $1400 off the price of a new one: http://www.sorensenstrings.com/available-now/4555720690. An opportunity like that doesn't come up every day. It'd be almost foolish not to buy that mandolin.


Just learned from Dennis at TMS that the Sprite sold yesterday. Someone got a GREAT freaking mandolin.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Bethany sure takes some great pictures --

 

  



Steve

----------


## Terry Sebastian

Went home for lunch today, and stopped by the mailbox on the way. There was a little package in there with a bunch of great swag from Sorensen Mandolin and Guitar Co. !!!

Thanks Steve!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I lost my Sorensen BC at Wintergrass...

----------


## darylcrisp

> yep, baby-blue terrycloth is my absolute favorite backdrop.
> 
> Stumbled upon Bob Bronow's build thread. Love the binding on that one.


that mandolin looks on fire!
d

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

> Eddie sent me this amazing shot of his Pacifica -- 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



More Fire...

----------


## Pete Jenner

Steve who?

----------


## Pete Jenner

> I lost my Sorensen BC at Wintergrass...


What do mean you lost it? Sold it? Had it stolen? ...or just lost it?

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

During a jam session in the early A.M - about 4 - I saw it on the ground, picked it up, didn't check the underside for the Sorensen Logo... and gave it to the guitar player... from Canada...

----------


## Pete Jenner

Eeeek!

----------


## terzinator

BC = Baseball Cap, right?

I've lost lots of them in my day. Well, not Sorensen baseball caps, but still. 

I got over it.

Now, if BC = Blue Chip, then we'd have cause for an "Eeeek!"

----------


## Steve Sorensen

BC = BlueChip CT-55 that comes with new Sorensen custom builds to help get the pickin' started right.  

And I guess that means Eddie needs to order another one . . .  :Mandosmiley: 

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

By the way, here is a bit of Sprite "B" video (where I think Randy Jones is using a BlueChip CT-55) -- 




Steve

----------

Cheryl Watson, 

darylcrisp, 

Terry Sebastian

----------


## Michael Bridges

Saw that on FB. Man! That thing really sings.

----------


## terzinator

> BC = BlueChip CT-55 that comes with new Sorensen custom builds to help get the pickin' started right.  
> 
> Steve


My next guess was BC = Bacon Cheeseburger, which I might cry about if I lost a really good one.

Wow, I had no idea. A complimentary Blue Chip, eh? Nice. 

So sorry for your loss, Eddie. I have a TAD-60 that's currently floating around in a buddy's case after he let me test drive his Mowry; hoping Matt Goins adds micro tracking chips in the next iteration of BCs.

(Love the CT-55 BC, BTW!)

And that Randy Jones Sprite video is more awesomeness. Love the batch of noodles he cooks up from 2:08 to about 2:23. 

Brilliant.

Would love to hear a hi-fi recording of Sprite (A?) and Sprite B side by side. (So, Steve, if you don't have enough to do...)

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Pretty Please, Steve... with a cherry on top...

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Eddie,

You're not supposed to be tossin' 'em out into the jam like a rock star ! ! ! 

First one's on me; after that, you got to lay down the scrilla.  

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Randy Jones on the SpriteB --




Working with Randy on this mandolin has been a great experience.  He's been playing in bluegrass bands since he was knee-high to a grasshopper, and in addition to playing mandolin/singing tenor with _Lonesome River Band_, he runs his own recording studio, and has a very clear idea of what he's looking for in the tone, response and feel of an instrument.

The SpriteB has slightly different arching and graduations (as well as more traditional F-holes) with the focus being delivery of Sprite Two-Point power and clarity with even great emphasis on Bluegrass growl, chop and pop.

This particular mandolin has a 2-piece Sitka Spruce top and 1-piece Sugar Maple back with matching sides and neck.  "Parallel" tone bars; 2-way adjustable truss rod; 12" radius fingerboard; Allen tailpiece; Jescar gold EVO frets.

Steve

----------


## Pete Jenner

Oh I misread Eddie's post. I didn't see the BC bit. Thought he lost the mandolin. Phew...  

No sympathy now.  :Wink:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Love seeing this --



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Taking our mando-family worldwide via satellite!   :Mandosmiley: 

 

*The Roys* were the first band to play a live debut of an entire new album on SiriusXM Bluegrass.  It was dang cool to hear _The View_ live from the studio to outerspace to the shop stereo!

Steve

----------


## terzinator

... just sitting here waiting for the day my deposit becomes non-refundable.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Chris, 

Keep hanging on!  We'll get there.

Meanwhile, here's an "almost orange enough" shot of Randy Jones with his Sprite-B Two-Point from backstage at the Sally Gap Bluegrass Festival last weekend taken by Terry Vaught.



Steve

----------


## terzinator

heh, no worries!

Yeah, that's getting there, tangerineburstwise! 

Swap in tortoise binding, mmmmmm.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A little bit of video of the Sprite Two-Point at work with Randy Jones and LRB during Huck Finn Jubilee.  




Steve

----------


## DataNick

I was at Huck Finn Jubilee and caught the LRB's set and that Sorensen Sprite sounded like a bluegrass beastie!

Steve has got the bluegrass voicing workin now like the other top dog luthiers, as well as his own take on the "modern" voicing found amongst his other mandolin creations. I talked with Steve at length about voicing and I can tell you that Steve S. "gets it". Oh and btw: that Sitka topped Sprite has it in spades as well as any Red Spruce topped mando I've heard...

Acquiring a Sorensen now seems more of an eventuality vs. a possibility...

----------


## terzinator

> Acquiring a Sorensen now seems more of an eventuality vs. a possibility...


Resistance is futile.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A bit more video of Randy Jones, *Lonesome River Band*, and the SpriteB Two-Point in action on _Lila Mae_ --




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a really good video from *WAMU* radio of *The Roys* that gives a nice single-mic sample of Lee Roy's F8 in action -- 




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Check out the Mandola discussion -- HERE.

----------

Kowboy

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here is a nice bit of video from the 2015 Monroe Mandolin Camp at Carter's Vintage Guitars which includes Liam Purcell on his Sprite Two-Point mandolin -- 

https://video-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hv...73&oe=55F5F163

Steve

----------

Kowboy, 

sgarrity

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Some excellent video from *Music City Roots* of the* Band of Ruhks* featuring Don Rigsby on his Sorensen FX mandolin --




Steve

----------

Dave Greenspoon, 

Kowboy

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Check out the December 9, 2015 *Music City Roots* show featuring* Band of Ruhks*  with Don Rigsby on his FX mandolin (jump to 2:01:15 for their full set) --

http://livestream.com/MusicCityRoots...deos/106654995

(Needs Adobe Flash player to run)

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Scroll to the bottom of THIS PAGE to hear three new songs from the bluegrass supergroup *Flashback* featuring Don Rigsby on his Sorensen FX mandolin. 

Wow!  What a mix! 

Steve

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Scroll to the bottom of THIS PAGE to hear three new songs from the bluegrass supergroup *Flashback* featuring Don Rigsby on his Sorensen FX mandolin. 
> 
> Wow!  What a mix! 
> 
> Steve


Can't that page to load, Steve. Can you check the link?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Ron,

Sorry.  Fixed it.  Also -- HERE

Steve

----------


## UoftheBlues

Hey Steve, that mandolin sounds great.  I love the dry woody tone you achieve in your mandolins.  I always enjoy checking out the Sorensen mandolins and listening to the recordings I find.  Great sound!

Wade

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I love it when the young(er) players throw downs some heat!

Here's Liam Purcell on his Sprite Two-Point with a bit of Grisman's _EMD_ --




And Nate Burie on his Pacifica with *The Burie Family* playing _Powder Your Face With Sunshine_ from their new CD -- 




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a nice bit of good old-fashioned parking lot jamming on _Cherokee Shuffle_ with Chris Cerna (_Bluegrass Republic_ / Sprite Two-Point) and Clint White (_NuBlu Bluegrass_ / AX) at the *Route 66 Bluegrass Festival* last weekend --




Many thanks to Celeste Cerna for the video.

Steve

----------

Al Trujillo, 

DataNick

----------


## terzinator

Awesome.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here are a couple of sweet videos by Chris and Celeste Cerna from their "Living Room Sessions".  Chris is the new owner of the Sprite Two-Point prototype "007" . . . which I had been using as festival demo and my personal instrument for years -- 







Chris had talked about how much he liked _007_ many times, over the years, and so I finally had to let it go to a better home.  When he decided to buy a Sprite Two-Point, I had a couple other for him to try, but it was clear from the get-go that he knew exactly what he wanted.

Still stings a little, I'll admit.

However, it is really great working with Chris, because all he cares about is tone, playability, and being able to do the full range of music he performs.  All the silly artsey-craftsey stuff that I tend to spend so much time nerding over is completely irrelevant.

Steve

----------

Don Grieser, 

f5joe, 

Glassweb, 

jmkatcher, 

Ron McMillan

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Dang proud that these amazing pickers found my little one-man shop over the past few years --



I've sure learned a lot by getting to listen to them pick and watch them work their instruments. 

The generous feedback and support from each these players (as well as the other mandolin-lovers that I have gotten to know from custom builds, trade shows and festivals) has had a huge impact on how I work to achieve voicing, power, and playability!

 :Mandosmiley:  Steve

----------


## Big Joe

Danny Roberts is sure blown away with his, and it sounds incredible!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Dang proud that these amazing pickers found my little one-man shop over the past few years --
> 
> 
> 
> I've sure learned a lot by getting to listen to them pick and watch them work their instruments. 
> 
> The generous feedback and support from each these players (as well as the other mandolin-lovers that I have gotten to know from custom builds, trade shows and festivals) has had a huge impact on how I work to achieve voicing, power, and playability!
> 
>  Steve


< Ron pores over the calculator. If I sell the modern A4, the heavily customised mandocaster, and maybe even the 96-year-old A2...... >

----------


## terzinator

> terzinator is sure blown away with his, and it sounds incredible!


Fixed it for me.




> < Ron pores over the calculator. If I sell the modern A4, the heavily customised mandocaster, and maybe even the 96-year-old A2...... >


Just give Steve a deposit to get in line. Then you'll have some time to save for the final product. 

Make a few small sacrifices (beer, pizza, cigarettes, mortgage payment, whatever) during the succeeding months, and it's win-win!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Hard to follow the "Remain Quiet" guideline with a new VX --

 

https://www.facebook.com/FlattLoneso...3106376391793/

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Sure proud to see this!



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A couple of Southern California Sprite Two-Point videos --

Dan Sankey with *Burning Heart Bluegrass* pricking "Train 45" with a break at about 1:10 -




Chris Cerna with *Bluegrass Republic* picking "Border Ride" - 




Chris is using a K&K Twin Internal pickup.

Steve

----------

DataNick, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A bit of Christmas cheer from Danny Roberts -- 




And some real pickin' from the *Bluegrass Kinda Christmas Festival* with *The Grascals* -- 




And Nate Burie with his pal Justin Anderson sitting around the ol' tree not picking Christmas tunes --

----------

jmkatcher, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

The GREAT Don Rigsby --




Steve

----------

Robert Mitchell

----------


## Gladys S

Your mandolin sounds great!  He's got a great voice!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Some really fun videos with Scott Gates and Matthew Songmaker at the little Sorensen demo booth at the Grass Valley 2016 Father's Day Bluegrass festival --










Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Don Rigsby on his Sorensen FX with *Flashback* -- Joe Val Bluegrass Festival 




Steve

----------


## dhergert

> Here's a nice bit of good old-fashioned parking lot jamming on _Cherokee Shuffle_ with Chris Cerna (_Bluegrass Republic_ / Sprite Two-Point) and Clint White (_NuBlu Bluegrass_ / AX) at the *Route 66 Bluegrass Festival* last weekend --
> ...
> Many thanks to Celeste Cerna for the video.
> 
> Steve


Yup, Chris and the band played two sets at the Temecula Valley Bluegrass Festival out at the Tucalota Creek Ranch on April 29.  The whole band sounded remarkable.  Chris also sounded great on mandolin, of course, and he specifically commented on stage about how much he loved his Sorensen...

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's the latest addition to Southern California Sprite Two-Point pickers - Craig Ferguson with *Hot October*.




The band's new CD is really fantastic.  Nice to see new music coming from the west coast!

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Lady Be Good -- https://www.facebook.com/DannyRobert...5235916032069/

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

What a year ! ! ! 

I am so excited and honored to have the opportunity to congratulate the awesome Sorensen mandolin Players who are 2017 IBMA Awards Second Ballot nominees for the "Mandolin Player of the Year" Award --

    > *Don Rigsby* - _Flashback/Band of Ruhks_ (Sorensen FX mandolin)
    > *Danny Roberts* - _The Grascals_ (Sorensen VX mandolin)
    > *Kelsi Harrigill* - _Flatt Lonesome_ (Sorensen VX mandolin)
    > *Darren Nicholson* - _Balsam Range_ (Big Dog Octave mandolin)



Steve

----------

AlanN, 

sgarrity, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## sgarrity

That's something to be proud of!!!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Skip Kelley

> What a year ! ! ! 
> 
> I am so excited and honored to have the opportunity to congratulate the awesome Sorensen mandolin Players who are 2017 IBMA Awards Second Ballot nominees for the "Mandolin Player of the Year" Award --
> 
>     > *Don Rigsby* - _Flashback/Band of Ruhks_ (Sorensen FX mandolin)
>     > *Danny Roberts* - _The Grascals_ (Sorensen VX mandolin)
>     > *Kelsi Harrigill* - _Flatt Lonesome_ (Sorensen VX mandolin)
>     > *Darren Nicholson* - _Balsam Range_ (Big Dog Octave mandolin)
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Steve!!!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thank you so much for the kind words, Shaun and Skip!  I can't tell you how much I appreciate the feedback.

The challenge of creating new instruments which can keep up with such tremendous, talented players has really helped push my growth curve in delivering voice, power, and range of response.

So cool to see that the long nights of pouring over recordings and specs for great mandolins ranging from Loar-era (and Derrington/Roberts era) Gibsons to the great current builders like Ellis, Nugget, and Gil (to name just a few) is coming together for what these players need in the new designs that I am building.

It has been a nerve-wracking thing wandering away from the "Lloyd Loar safe zone", so it is really exciting to see a bluegrass super-star like Don Rigsby get "Instrumental Recording", "Emerging Artist", and "Mandolin Player" nominations while picking on a new design like the Sorensen FX!  And to have a mandolin building legend like Danny Roberts picking on a Sorensen VX, which he says he likes because it is "beautiful and different, but not _too_ different," is out of this world.

 

I am working with a bunch of incredibly talented young players right now . . . and I am so excited to see where this mandolin journey will go as they push their instruments into uncharted new territory!

 :Mandosmiley:  Steve

----------


## Ron McMillan

Hey Steve, 

It's been a year since you put up video clips from Grass Valley 2016, so I bet I'm not alone in hoping you have some fresh ones from this year. (I fully expect to hear from YouTube, asking me to stop playing this one because I'm in danger of wearing it out).

----------

MontanaMatt, 

Teak

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Ron,
I've got some videos to edit together of young hot-shots at Grass Valley.  

In the meantime, here are Don Rigsby and the men of *Band of Ruhks* delivering that great old LRB classic "Mary Ann" last week --




Steve

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Ron,
> I've got some videos to edit together of young hot-shots at Grass Valley.  
> Steve


Now you're talking. I'm looking forward to those  :Smile:

----------


## Tom Haywood

I got a good look recently at a new Sorensen custom build for an old hot-shot bluegrasser friend in NC. Very impressive instrument.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Teak

> Hey Steve, 
> 
> It's been a year since you put up video clips from Grass Valley 2016, so I bet I'm not alone in hoping you have some fresh ones from this year. (I fully expect to hear from YouTube, asking me to stop playing this one because I'm in danger of wearing it out).


Yeah, this is a favorite of mine also. Those Sprites sound great!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Having a bit of difficulty downloading videos from my phone.  

In the meantime, here are some FB links for videos from my little booth at Grass Valley with Josh Gooding and Jesse Personeni from *The BlueJs* --

https://www.facebook.com/11964550814...7646314341000/

https://www.facebook.com/11964550814...8215524284079/

And here are a couple of videos of an all-star jam at Bean Blossom with Danny Roberts on mandolin --

https://www.facebook.com/mike.krantz...5464519816197/

https://www.facebook.com/rlcart90/vi...0843486140827/

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here is a YouTube compilation of the Danny Roberts at an all-star late night jam at Bean Blossom this year.  I am really pleased with how the tone, balance, and power of his Sorensen VX mandolin holds up under these harsh real-world conditions!




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here is a quick YouTube download of some of the picking by Josh and Jesse at the Sorensen Grass Valley booth.  This was in the very noisy Luthiers Pavilion, but well worth the listen -- 




Steve

----------

Ron McMillan

----------


## Ron McMillan

Well worth waiting for!

----------


## AlanN

Love that fellow's right hand!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Josh Gooding is a student of Frank Wakefield and got to spend some time with Frank last summer.  Other than that, he plays constantly . . . and has been since he was a wee tot.  The hours of practice show.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I'll admit, I am excited beyond words to hear this new CD from *The Grascals* with Danny Roberts on that Sorensen VX.  The preview song is really an ear-grabber --




 :Mandosmiley:  Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here is a bit of video from the first night IBMA 2017 with Zack Arnold (ClayBank) playing the brand new red Sorensen Stealth prototype and Danny Roberts (The Grascals) playing Zack's new Sorensen VX.  

Both these mandolins are in their first few minutes of real play time here, so you get a really good idea of how new Sorensen mandolins sound straight out of the shop.

This was recorded on my Samsung Galaxy 7 phone and has had no adjustments to sound.  We were in the hospitality green rooms for players at the California Bluegrass Association suite, so you can hear a bit of crowd chatter in the background.




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

If you're interested in getting a really good read on the Sorensen VX _in situ_ at a big bluegrass show, well I guess this will do it --




Criminy, Danny Roberts and *The Grascals* are great musicians. 

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A lot of new music from amazing players in 2018!

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Love this --




Steve

----------


## themandocello

Steve do you make mandocellos, mandolas or bouzoukis?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I think this video does a really good job of conveying the tone that I am trying to target.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

If you are curious about Sorensen mandolins, I sure hope you take a few moments to check out this article in *BLUEGRASS UNLIMTED's March 2019 Instruments Issue*. 

When the Publisher sent me a note to ask if they could use some photos that I took of Danny Roberts' Sorensen VX, I never imagined one would make the cover!

Also, there is going to be quite a fine handful of Sorensen pickers at this weekend's *2019 EMS Sertoma Youth Ranch Spring Bluegrass Festival*, hosted by Ernie and Debi Evans --



Steve

----------

